# Tesla 3 isn't perfect, but after a full day rental this BMW driver is buying one!



## voip-ninja (Mar 22, 2012)

Cross posted from my post at Tesla Motor Club;



I finally got the full Tesla Model 3 experience by way of a Turo rental. For anyone in the greater Denver area, I simply can't recommend this method enough for getting enough time behind the wheel to make a decision on such a big purchase. PM me if you want contact details and I'll provide them.

My family and I got to enjoy an entire day with the Tesla Model 3 and I got to basically back to back compare it in pretty much every aspect with my current car, a 2016 BMW 340xi.

When it comes to driver enjoyment, the Tesla exceeds the BMW in every way. Munich has to be scared right now, and understandably. The Tesla (other than from a full stop) accelerates much faster than the BMW, it handles better, it keeps the driver more engaged, and it is simply much more fun to drive.

The car is also simply gorgeous. A friend thought I had purchased a Porsche. I thought the limited rear visibility would bother me, but it did not. The backup camera works pretty well in most situations and I had no trouble fitting the car in my garage even though it's a bit wider than my current ride and the mirrors don't fold as tight to the body. 

My 3 year old son just loved the view from the back seat with the huge pano roof. I would glance back at him and he was always looking all around at stuff he's never gotten to look at from any other car. At the end of the trip he kept going on and on about how much he likes the Tesla and kept asking "dad, when are you getting YOUR Tesla?" 

My wife also did a complete turn around. She went from being very skeptical of Tesla build quality, auto pilot safety, etc., to being completely sold on the car by the end of our time with it.

Coolest moment of the trip was driving into the small town of Morrison and having a couple of local Morrison cops ask me to roll the window down so they could complement the "cool car" and then giving my 3 year old son a junior police badge.

Yours truly is a pragmatic tough customer. I don't sugar coat things and the only mission I'm on is to get the best bang for my buck. I've driven some pretty nice cars (and motorcycles) over the last 20 years, so my standards are quite high.

There are some areas where the BMW exceeds the Tesla, but they aren't as many as I anticipated.

1. The BMW has better seats, with more adjustments.
2. The BMW has a better interior, with much nicer materials. My wife liked the modern design of the Tesla quite a lot but did concede that the materials didn't seem appropriate for a $50K+ car that was supposed to have "premium" interior upgrades.
3. The BMW has an infotainment system that better integrates with my phone (shows text messages on the screen for example)... newer models have Carplay.
4. The latest BMW models have inductive phone charging. For the life of me I can't understand why Tesla has opted to go with the plug in charging setup, which didn't work with either my wife or my phones when they were in their cases. Tesla really needs to remedy this ASAP.
5. The BMW has a few really superb "pet" features that I really like. One is surround view when parking which is perfect for parallel parking... I really wish Tesla would implement this using the cars cameras if such a thing is possible. Another one is the BMW has a comfort access feature that works much better than the Tesla including trunk access that is much better. The trunk will automatically open if you have the key and swipe your foot under the rear bumper... perfect for when your arms are loaded with packages or groceries.

My biggest gripe with the Tesla after our trip was the key card. It is horrible. I realize I wouldn't normally have to interact with the car this way, but how horrible for anyone who will let others drive their car regularly. I really hope Tesla contemplates adding a better method of access that doesn't rely on a smart phone.

So, the Tesla is not perfect, but it's just too fun to drive.. and the thrill of pulling into a supercharger stall and putting 100 miles of range back on the car in about 20 minutes. Wow. I can't even imagine what this will be like when next level superchargers arrive and this time gets even shorter.

Now this March 31st pre-order just has to wait for the invite to configure a dual motor car.


----------



## Yinzer (Jul 21, 2014)

I just can’t get on board with Tesla yet. How long will you have to wait for the car?


Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest


----------



## voip-ninja (Mar 22, 2012)

Last time Tesla was providing status updates I was to get the car May-July if I went with the long range RWD version and "late 2018" if I went with the dual motor version.

My reservation was made April 1st...... 2016.


----------



## voip-ninja (Mar 22, 2012)

The primary reason is the Model S is a larger car than I want. It would be a chore to park it or fit it in my garage.

Secondary reason is that the technology on the Model 3 is actually more advanced than what they are using on the S. Most owners who have both indicate the Model 3 drives better. It also includes newer generation battery pack tech that should hold up even better over time than what is in the S.

Third reason is I'm too cheap to spend $100K on a car.


----------



## Yinzer (Jul 21, 2014)

Valid reasons. Definitely update once you take delivery. I can I was underwhelmed with the dealer test drive experience here in Pittsburgh. 


Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest


----------



## Justin T (Oct 10, 2006)

voip-ninja said:


> The car is also simply gorgeous. A friend thought I had purchased a Porsche.


I have not checked this subforum in a while so pardon the lateness. Firstly, wanted to state that we looked hard at a Model S before getting the 550. We were almost ready to spend the extra money but in the end we could not rationalize the added cost. We have not regretting it though as the 550 has been awesome so far (knock wood).

But I read your post and stopped here... Come on...in what universe does a Model 3 resemble a Porsche?


----------



## gkr778 (Feb 8, 2013)

Justin T said:


> Come on...in what universe does a Model 3 resemble a Porsche?


The universe of Elon Musk's imagination, completely outside the bounds of reality.


----------



## voip-ninja (Mar 22, 2012)

I sent a photo of my black Model 3 rental to a friend who is a confirmed car nut, he asked why did I buy a Porsche. Several magazines reviewers have made similar comments.


----------



## Justin T (Oct 10, 2006)

OK, so in my mind, I don't think of the Panamera when someone says something looks like a Porsche. That is not to say anyone is wrong; it is just not what comes to my mind.

That said, it kinda sorta looks like a previous gen Panamera in that pic set you posted. However, on the road, it does not resemble it through my eyes...

Regardless, they make a very interesting product...


----------



## Kamdog (Apr 15, 2007)

You can get them both in red.

There***8217;s that.


----------



## tsanhd (Mar 13, 2017)

voip-ninja said:


> I sent a photo of my black Model 3 rental to a friend who is a confirmed car nut, he asked why did I buy a Porsche. Several magazines reviewers have made similar comments.


So your confirmed "car nut" friend can't tell the difference between a Tesla model 3 and a panamera okay :tsk:. The headlights alone literally gives it away.

It looks more like a mazda 3 to be honest.


----------



## voip-ninja (Mar 22, 2012)

tsanhd said:


> So your confirmed "car nut" friend can't tell the difference between a Tesla model 3 and a panamera okay :tsk:. The headlights alone literally gives it away.
> 
> It looks more like a mazda 3 to be honest.


Not seeing it


----------



## sno_duc (Sep 3, 2008)

A couple of weeks ago the wife and I attended the 2018 Le Mans Classic. (wife now understands my love of '65 GT 40 mk 1's, 917s, and early 60s front engine Ferrari's)
All the big names were there.
Got a really good look at the Jaguar I-pace. Liked it more than the Tesla's (they had a big display)
I'm impressed, in fact it has gone on the short list for our next car.


----------



## voip-ninja (Mar 22, 2012)

sno_duc said:


> A couple of weeks ago the wife and I attended the 2018 Le Mans Classic. (wife now understands my love of '65 GT 40 mk 1's, 917s, and early 60s front engine Ferrari's)
> All the big names were there.
> Got a really good look at the Jaguar I-pace. Liked it more than the Tesla's (they had a big display)
> I'm impressed, in fact it has gone on the short list for our next car.


The i-pace looks like it's going to be a very impressive car.

However it's more of a competitor to the Tesla Model X and with options it runs six figures, out of my price range.


----------



## sno_duc (Sep 3, 2008)

voip-ninja said:


> The i-pace looks like it's going to be a very impressive car.
> 
> However it's more of a competitor to the Tesla Model X and with options it runs six figures, out of my price range.


Just went to Jaguar USA website and built my own- $76k.
That's not out of line for a upscale SUV.


----------



## namelessman (Dec 23, 2004)

gkr778 said:


> The universe of Elon Musk's imagination, completely outside the bounds of reality.


Model 3 does resemble a small SUV versus a sedan.


----------



## voip-ninja (Mar 22, 2012)

sno_duc said:


> Just went to Jaguar USA website and built my own- $76k.
> That's not out of line for a upscale SUV.


I would definitely not characterize the i-pace as an SUV... it's a compact crossover. It is almost exactly the same dimensions as a Porsche Macan.

For my daily driver I'm not particularly concerned about charging infrastructure as I plan to do nearly all of my charging outside of the house.

For a crossover/SUV vehicle charging infrastructure becomes more important to me since our SUV (MDX) is used to haul our kid around and that's the car we typically choose when we are taking longer trips since it is more comfortable and has more cargo room.... that's where I'd be more likely to choose something like the Model X or the upcoming Model Y since I can stop in lots of places in the state and put over 100 miles of battery range back onto the car in a matter of minutes.

Supposedly the i-pace is getting phenomenal feedback from the automotive press. It will be interesting to see what owner impressions are when the first cars start getting delivered later this year.


----------



## Justin T (Oct 10, 2006)

namelessman said:


> Model 3 does resemble a small SUV versus a sedan.


Agreed. Or perhaps a small crossover type vehicle. It just looks tall to me in person.


----------



## voip-ninja (Mar 22, 2012)

Justin T said:


> Agreed. Or perhaps a small crossover type vehicle. It just looks tall to me in person.


BMW F30 dimensions;

182" L x 71.3" W x 56.3" H

Tesla Model 3 dimensions;

185" L x 73" W x 57" H


----------



## namelessman (Dec 23, 2004)

voip-ninja said:


> BMW F30 dimensions;
> 
> 182" L x 71.3" W x 56.3" H
> 
> ...


https://model3ownersclub.com/media/2017-tesla-model-3-rear-end.158/
https://eurodivision.com.au/bmw-3-series-f30-sedan-m-performance-style-rear-diffuser-328i-330i.html

The Model 3 rear tampers quite a bit above the trunk line versus F30.


----------



## st_o_p (Sep 30, 2003)

voip-ninja said:


> Cross posted from my post at Tesla Motor Club;
> 
> ...


How did you feel about the Model 3 having no instrument cluster?
Reading online seems that a lot of people are not bothered by that. I kind of feel it's a deal-breaker for me - but curious to know your experience.

To make the bad worse there was a report the Tesla intends to remove the instrument cluster from Model S and X too with the next revamp. I was thinking - there goes my Tesla purchase. I was hoping they will add a HUD (something I really want). Instead they are removing the cluster. :thumbdwn:


----------



## voip-ninja (Mar 22, 2012)

st_o_p said:


> How did you feel about the Model 3 having no instrument cluster?
> Reading online seems that a lot of people are not bothered by that. I kind of feel it's a deal-breaker for me - but curious to know your experience.
> 
> To make the bad worse there was a report the Tesla intends to remove the instrument cluster from Model S and X too with the next revamp. I was thinking - there goes my Tesla purchase. I was hoping they will add a HUD (something I really want). Instead they are removing the cluster. :thumbdwn:


Like yourself I thought that the lack of an instrument cluster would be a huge problem for me but surprisingly in my test drive it was a non issue.

About the only place you can feel it lacking is the lack of in your face turn by turn directions or media selection.

Seeing the speed didn't even require me to turn my head. The speedometer is always visible in my peripheral vision.


----------



## st_o_p (Sep 30, 2003)

voip-ninja said:


> Like yourself I thought that the lack of an instrument cluster would be a huge problem for me but surprisingly in my test drive it was a non issue.
> 
> About the only place you can feel it lacking is the lack of in your face turn by turn directions or media selection.
> 
> Seeing the speed didn't even require me to turn my head. The speedometer is always visible in my peripheral vision.


Thanks.
I guess I'll have to test drive one, and see if I can live without it myself. I'm leaning more towards Model S though - but will not buy one before the next refresh.

Apart from the instrument cluster and HUD, my only other worry is that I'll be missing the BMW creature comforts. Fit and materials don't bother me that much, or the phone integration. I'm with you on your 5. though - top camera and auto-trunk are things I love in my BMW, but not really deal-breakers. As long as there's half-decent sound system, and hands free for the phone I'm Ok. Parking distance sensors would be a must - but since Teslas supposedly can park themselves - I expect they have those. The other thing I really like is the front collision warning - the fact that my car will stop and not let me rear-end somebody is something I don't want to lose. Again - with the Tesla self-driving hardware I expect that's already taken care of.

Anyways - I'll see what they release early next year. I may very well pull the trigger on one before next year's end. Unless of course BMW releases an actual electric car (rather than the joke that i3 is) and gives me something to consider. I'm not so crazy about the Jag - but it's encouraging we're getting actual electric cars on the market. Maybe in 4-5 years we'll be able to choose from more than just Tesla.


----------



## Justin T (Oct 10, 2006)

OK, saw one from behind this weekend...nope. It is just not a very attractive car...


----------



## sno_duc (Sep 3, 2008)

The performance EV market is starting to get really interesting.

https://www.caranddriver.com/news/we-drive-the-porsche-mission-e-cross-turismo-concept
The Taycan is slated for a 3 quarter 2019 release.
0 > 60 ~3.5, unlike Tesla multiple times not just once or twice.
0 > 124 under 12
162mph top speed
310 mile range
800 volt system allowing for a 15 minute 80 % charge. Plus inductive floor plate charging as an option.

From what I read in the 3/2018 issue of Christophorus (Porsche's Magazine) they currently have a 100+ prototypes under going extreme climate testing in places like South Africa, Finland and of course track time at the Ring.


----------



## Inline Sixer (Oct 28, 2010)

I might be too late VIOP. IF you haven't pulled the trigger yet, you can use my referral code for free lifetime supercharging, here --- https://ts.la/vicente64516

I traded in my F10 for a Model S recently. It's goodbye to BMW for me as well, after 9 years.


----------



## voip-ninja (Mar 22, 2012)

Inline Sixer said:


> I might be too late VIOP. IF you haven't pulled the trigger yet, you can use my referral code for free lifetime supercharging, here --- https://ts.la/vicente64516
> 
> I traded in my F10 for a Model S recently. It's goodbye to BMW for me as well, after 9 years.


Thanks, unfortunately I didn't spring for the Performance version Model 3 so no free supercharging, even with a referral for me!


----------



## Inline Sixer (Oct 28, 2010)

voip-ninja said:


> Thanks, unfortunately I didn't spring for the Performance version Model 3 so no free supercharging, even with a referral for me!


Cheers then! Have a good one!


----------

